# Good Books on the Sabbath and Lord's Day



## sevenzedek (Apr 15, 2011)

I am looking for books and articles that talk about what the Bible has to say about the switch from the seventh day sabbath to the eighth day Lord's day. My difficulty with this subject is that the Bible appears to be very vague on this subject (Acts, as you know, doesn't just come out and say it) while people in the reformed community take very "un-vague" positions on the matter. I believe it is important to follow in the steps of others who have walked with God longer than I. This is what I have done until now. But I would now like to develop some personal conviction on this matter. Does anyone know where to find these books and articles? It would be nice to find a line by line exegetical presentation on this subject that deals with the hard questions that everyone must be asking--I know I can't be the only one asking these. Any suggestions, quotes, and advice is welcome. I just don't think Carson's _From Sabbath to Lord's Day_ should have the last say on this matter. Please help.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 15, 2011)

change of the day articles:
Faith Presbyterian Church Reformed
Faith Presbyterian Church Reformed


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 15, 2011)

Joey Pipa's book is the best contemporary treatment of the Lord's Day.

Find it here.


----------



## Andres (Apr 15, 2011)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Joey Pipa's book is the best contemporary treatment of the Lord's Day.
> 
> Find it here.


 
 This is an excellent book.


----------



## Don Kistler (Apr 16, 2011)

Jonathan Edwards has a very good treatment of this subject in his 2 volume set published by Banner of Truth. He gives compelling reasons for the change of the Sabbath from the last day to the first day.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 16, 2011)

This is also discussed in _The Westminster Confession of Faith for Study Classes,_ GI Williamson, commentary and questions on Chapter XXI, "Of Religious Worship and the Sabbath Day."


----------



## semperreformata (Apr 18, 2011)

Another one I'd suggest is Call The Sabbath A Delight by Walter Chantry published by Banner of Truth. I read it recently and it certainly was edifying.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 18, 2011)

semperreformata said:


> Another one I'd suggest is Call The Sabbath A Delight by Walter Chantry published by Banner of Truth. I read it recently and it certainly was edifying.



It has a very enlightening section on Hebrews 3 and 4.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 18, 2011)

Chantry, Walter. _Call the Sabbath a Delight_. The Banner of Truth Trust: Edinburgh. 1991.
Dennison Jr., James T. _The Market Day of the Soul: The Puritan Doctrine of the Sabbath in England, 1532-1700_. University Press of America, Inc.: Lanham, MD. 1983.
Knecht, Glen. _The Day God Made_. The Banner of Truth Trust: Edinburgh. 2003.
Pipa, Joseph A. _The Lord’s Day_. Christian Focus: Fearn, Scotland. 2001.
Ray, Bruce A. _Celebrating the Sabbath: Finding Rest in a Restless World_. P & R Publishing: Phillipsburg, NJ. 2000.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 18, 2011)

For modern treatments, Dennison and Pipa are the two most helpful. Edwards is also good, and so is John Owen in the first volumes of his Hebrews commentary.


----------



## sevenzedek (Apr 18, 2011)

I think I will be reading Chantry and Pipa. Thanks guys.


----------

